# My monster baby (and bart)



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I know I just posted some pics the other day in the kidding section, but who doesn't like baby pictures! These little boys are just out of one of our commercial does and a commercial buck we had wethered and sold as a pet. I let them out in the yard this afternoon to jump around before the rain came. Bobby is just so ridiculously huge and funny looking. Even his ears are overly big haha. He keeps plowing poor Bart over, but bart just gets right up and keeps on playing. I think Bart is just too darn cute  Our scale is on the fritz so I couldnt get exact birth weights, but Bobby was around 11+ pounds, and Bart 8 pounds.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow they are cute!! and look at the size difference!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think he is funny looking. I think they are both really pretty. I don't know anything about Boer goats, though.

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Those boys are so cute!


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

ahhh...so cute. The size difference is cracking me up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!

Bart looks like a newborn compared to a month old kid!! Really glad that all worked out with mama's delivery :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are just too cute and OMG the size difference! Are you sure someone wasn't hiding Bobby until Bart was born? hehe!!! So much difference there in size! Wow!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I thought for sure she was only having a single after pulling Bobby.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep posting so I can keep seeing baby pics!!! They are both so adorable!


----------

